# MINI - TT New Member



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

What a great website! So, I'm 22, and I bought my first car last year - a brand new R56 MINI - I went for all the optional extras necessary to make it look like the nicest one around - top of the range alloys, stripes etc. It's a fantastic car, and the novelty hasn't worn off yet at all, but I find myself looking at the second generation Audi TT a lot these days!!!

Here in Ireland, the TT TDI is the cheapest model in the range. Like the MINI, the TT is one of those cars that has a pretty large fanclub!!! :lol:

So, I'm thinking of getting a brand new TT TDI in January - possibly red, but definitely with turbine alloys!!! They look great! Now, although the TT TDI is a fast car, I'm not actually bothered about the car's power at all - if Audi brought out a 1.2 litre TT, I'd be the first in the queue, if Aston Martin brought out a 50cc DB9, my name would be the first on the waiting list!! 

My choice essentially is between buying a brand new TT TDI, buying a 2007 TT 2.0T, or holding onto the MINI for another year. What do you think? Am I a bit young to be buying a TT TDI?  Am I doing well enough with a MINI?  Or should I just go ahead and get a TT TDI?!!! 

Also, in the UK, how much of a discount can one expect on a brand new TT?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , we have a Mini and a TT so the best of both


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

im 21 and just bought a TT...tax is massive,insurance is outrageous but........why not? you only live once!!!
if your thinking about a new car you cant like the mini enough to keep it!!
get rid get the TT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

£215 for insurance


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

H20RPR said:


> im 21 and just bought a TT...tax is massive,insurance is outrageous but........why not? you only live once!!!
> if your thinking about a new car you cant like the mini enough to keep it!!
> get rid get the TT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahaha!! The thing is that the novelty of the MINI hasn;t worn off at all, but I still like would like a second generation TT! Did you buy a brand new TT?


----------

